

Patent Lawfare- Does the MAD analogy really work? - DrewHerrick
http://www.drewherrick.com/home/2011/8/22/patent-lawfare.html

======
DrewHerrick
Coming from an International Relations background, I found the Mutually
Assured Destruction analogy interesting. This piece tries to flush out whether
the MAD analogy really works.

Figured some people might find it interesting and/or have feedback. Thanks.

